# USC Master of Professional Writing Program?



## sophiedog (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
Do you know much about USC's Master of Professional writing program? Screenwriting is one of the concentrations but there is also non-fiction, fiction, poetry, etc. What is its reputation, do you know anyone in the program? How do they like it?
Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a MPW who takes screenwriting classes with us, she also is a playwright.  There are only three or four students in her program.

She seems to like it.


----------

